# Gravity Liberty 1



## spokanebike (Jul 1, 2009)

Saved my pennies and bought a Gravity Liberty 1 from the dreaded (by some) Bikesdirect. Bike came packed very well and in excellent condition. Assembly took approx 1/2 hour, with fine adjustments very easily made. I am impressed with the welds and the finish on the frame, and the ease of proper setup (get a book if you don't know how to do a setup). Took it for a 25 mile shakedown run today, and was very happy with the overall operation of the bike. Geartrain performed wonderfully, brakes were also wonderful. The seat had me concerned to begin with, but after 25 miles the concern had vanished. Brifters (microshift) are great. The michelin tires are nice (hold corners well). Overall I am very satisfied so far, so if anyone else out there is looking at this bike because you cannot afford an entry level bike at your LBS, I would heartily recommend it. Just don't expect your LBS to be handing you out free advice, as not buying a bike from them, then expecting free advice would be very assumptive.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike.

Enjoy riding. Your ride looks quality.


----------



## TotalRefill (Jun 20, 2011)

I WAS looking at Gravities, but they just couldn't make 'em big enough for meh.
I am a monster.


----------



## zonum (Sep 23, 2010)

Bought one last fall, have put about 700 miles on it including training for and racing sprint tris this spring and summer. Great bike for beginners/intermediates on a budget. Had some troubles with the left shifter at the beginning, contacted BD by email and they send me a new replacement one within days. Very happy with the bike and about to order another one for my wife. Brought it to my LBS for tunnings, their comment was: "couldn't go wrong for the money spend, and if I decide to upgrade later on, it will still remain a very good training bike..."


----------



## spokanebike (Jul 1, 2009)

Still very happy with this bike.


----------



## Quarkcharmer (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting a pic! I would love to see more if you have them.

I just ordered this bike last week, it should be here in a few days. I'm completely new to cycling, though I'm an avid runner. I do however know a few things from my youth but a lot sure has changed. Would you mind if I asked you a few questions?

How heavy is the crankset on that thing? No need for specifics really.

What size presta valve stems does it ship with?

Hard to find info/reviews on this bike.


----------



## spokanebike (Jul 1, 2009)

The whole bike is about 19.5 lbs. The crank does not seem like a particularly heavy piece, but does appear well made. Presta valve size seems standard to me, as presta adapters purchased from my lbs fit fine. The pedals needed to be taken apart and greased (maybe your won't need it). Don't replace the saddle right away, as proper adjustment has shown this to be a great seat. Tires are 23c and not very hard to puncture, so get some patch kits right away.
Have fun and all the best.


----------



## Quarkcharmer (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice, that's not too heavy at all. I meant the size of the stem from tube base to tip. I wasn't sure if replacement tubes would be too long and hit a spoke or end up too short and recess into the rim!

I only bought replacement pedals for it. I'll get assembling it tomorrow sometime and put up a review! I'll take your advice on the patch kits and pedal grease.

Thanks again.


----------

